# My Wife is Fucking with my Head



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I've been married for nearly 15 years. We haven't had sex in about a month and she's withholding on purpose. Apparently she wants me to romance her. I work 50 hours a week on days and she works 40 hours on nights. Needless to say, I don't see her enough, at least I think, for delayed romancing. She's said that if I don't romance her, I'm not getting any. And by romancing she really means that she wants lots of attention without me going for her goods right away.

To make it even more annoying she's been wearing lacy panties and bras to accentuate her chest line. She even makes comments like "wet" or "hot".

What she doesn't know is that I can fuck with her head too. I can turn it off and act not remotely interested in her sexually. I'll just rub a couple extra loads  off and make her want it more than me.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 18, 2011)

Excuse me? Month without her giving up any punani ? Let the games begin I say


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2011)

Why torture yourself? She just wants to feel special, hot, sexy. Make her feel like that and she will literally throw the vag at you. and Thennnnn you 





> act not remotely interested in her sexually


----------



## minimal (Jul 18, 2011)

dead girls can't say no.  just saying.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2011)

tell her you can't take the time to romance her AND post hot babes for the guys on ironmagazine. jeeze women. maybe you can compromise... you be mr romance one night a she has to be ms porn star another night.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 18, 2011)

Not quite sure what the thread is about. You have an apparent problem, you know the solution.. but you would rather mind fuck. She is trying to entice you into wanting to please her, hardly screwing with you. Man up and rise to the occasion.

You can do thoughtful things for her while she is at work, leave her a surprise when she gets home. Its not so much about the physical, the mental can really get her worked up over an extended period of time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 18, 2011)

I do all the cleaning, I do all the laundry, I do all the dishes, I bring home random treats and flowers and I work more hours than her. I have one day off every eight and she has three day weekends every other week.

If that's not enough.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2011)

those are awesome but it's also awesome she's telling you what she wants not turning away from you to get her needs met. i think you could both have fun if you used this to explore both your fantasies some. she wants to be romanced work something out where you get sex how you want it some too. doing the dishes doesn't mean you can ignore her sexually and just jump on her and pretend she's some babe you been looking at online. if you ignore her needs she'll get them met elsewhere and vice versa. work it out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2011)

you will get a lot more by setting your stubbornness aside. you know how many guys get to look at some chick in sweats or a dirty robe not sexy bras n panties? you sound kinda lucky.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 18, 2011)

She's trolling for trouser trout for sure. Does she wear the lacy things to work? Hmm....


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2011)

My wife holds out sometimes to. She always comes around when i start feelin on her friends when they come over.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 19, 2011)

Give her what she wants before she gets it from someone else!!!  

I can see how this is a problem for you, though.  When your at work she is at home, and then when you're done she is at work.  It's tough to find time for romance and sex, amongst many other things!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I do all the cleaning, I do all the laundry, I do all the dishes, I bring home random treats and flowers and I work more hours than her. I have one day off every eight and she has three day weekends every other week.
> 
> If that's not enough.....



I was on the side of Little Wing and Muscle Girl until I read this.  It sure seems to me you have more of a problem than just sex.  There's a serious imbalance in the division of labor in your house and she's STILL bitching that you don't "romance her"?  Dude, you need to sit down and have some serious discussions about your relationship.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> She's said that if I don't romance her, I'm not getting any.



You need to correct her: You won't be having sex _with her_. 

Joking aside, if you are still attracted to her, you'll find the time to wine and dine her.

How much time do you spend playing video games? Watching TV? A lot of people say they don't have the time for this or than. What they're really saying is that they don't want to make the time for this or that.

Granted, some people really don't have the time, but most do.

Ninja Edit:



TheGreatSatan said:


> I do all the cleaning, I do all the  laundry, I do all the dishes, I bring home random treats and flowers and  I work more hours than her. I have one day off every eight and she has  three day weekends every other week.
> 
> If that's not enough.....



If you don't have children and you're doing all the work, you need to man up. Split that shit evenly. It's no wonder you don't want to wine and dine her; you probably resent her deep down. Until you fix the underlying problem, the symptoms aren't going to go away.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you do all the household chores, as well as bring home random treats and flowers & whatnot, she should be more than receptive, in my opinion. It's not like you guys get to spend all kinds of time together. 

I don't know what your approach is, but if you're just basically walking uo to her, trying to jerk her panties down, thats  not gonna work either. You also shouldn't have to spend twentg minutes rubbing her feet though either.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

N b4 rape.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> So, I've been married for nearly 15 years. We haven't had sex in about a month and she's withholding on purpose. Apparently she wants me to romance her. I work 50 hours a week on days and she works 40 hours on nights. Needless to say, I don't see her enough, at least I think, for delayed romancing. She's said that if I don't romance her, I'm not getting any. And by romancing she really means that she wants lots of attention without me going for her goods right away.
> 
> To make it even more annoying she's been wearing lacy panties and bras to accentuate her chest line. She even makes comments like "wet" or "hot".
> 
> What she doesn't know is that I can fuck with her head too. I can turn it off and act not remotely interested in her sexually. I'll just rub a couple extra loads  off and make her want it more than me.



I can definitely relate what you are talking and it worked out ok in the end form me as I was sin the same boar at one point. I am not a guy into the romance thing but I did remember that she is my wife and best friend and so buying flowers every once in a while and going the distance with foreplay seemed to work out great. 

 I am assuming that you are looking for advice hence the thread so I would say, don't fuck with her back or she will find attention from someone else. I don't look at  it like satisfying her entirely, I look at it like I am trying to protect myself from going to jail. I will kill a motherfucker for sleeping with my wife.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see my wife because I work internationally for months at a time so it is like putting in double the effort on my end. I always have to be on my toes ecause if shit goes bad over the phone then all kinds of shitgoes through my head.


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I will kill a motherfucker for sleeping with my wife.



What if I let you sleep with my wife? Fair?


----------



## Chubby (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you guys love your wives?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

More than anything! I would do anything but give up my AAS addiction. But if she begged hard enough I probably would consider it but probably still no?

You married chubbs?

Btw, bigmoe- you are a crazy man!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I do all the cleaning, I do all the laundry, I do all the dishes, I bring home random treats and flowers and I work more hours than her. I have one day off every eight and she has three day weekends every other week.
> 
> If that's not enough.....



You're a dumby.

Make a pact with her.
She will do ALL of those chores for a solid WEEK.
and then you will do what she wants.

Rub her feet, caress her body for half an hour, and then get it on.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Why is everyone who is married so un-happy? Makes me never want to get married.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why is everyone who is married so un-happy? Makes me never want to get married.



It does seem that way doesnt it? I can see why though, things get old after a while. But that is where the true test of fidelity comes into play, I don't look at cheating on my wife as just immoral but fucking over your best friend. I never fucked anyone and I certainly wouldn't start with her.


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why is everyone who is married so un-happy? Makes me never want to get married.



Thats why its called marriage.  You try eating the same soup everyday.


----------



## red rocket (Jul 19, 2011)

I think you should want to do that.  Sorry bro, but its all about getting there.  So you get to spend time with here every 8th day.  That day should be full nothing but pleasure for you both.  Book her into a spa, or both of you's. Make her feel like the queen again.  A nice afternoon at the beach, or walking, women love nature.  A romantic dinner, bottle or 2 of wine, and she will be doing the things you are looking for.

If you decide to play back, I can guarantee someone else wont mind doing it.


----------



## Chubby (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why is everyone who is married so un-happy? Makes me never want to get married.


It is wise to look for more than just an appearance when you look for a life partner. Life is a long journey. You need more than just a sex to travel the ups and down of this life.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Bigmoe, nice analogy. 

Red rocket has solid advice, do exactly that and you can go wrong. I especially like the part where he said some other dude will probably end up pleasuring your wife if you don't do something now.

Times awasting!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> It is wise to look for more than just an appearance when you look for a life partner. Life is a long journey. You need more than just a sex to travel the ups and down of this life.


 
For me I can stretch a relationship on looks for about 3 months. After that it's all downhill. I learned that lesson a long time ago. I'm more about being with someone who makes me happy. But they have to be hot too.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> For me I can stretch a relationship on looks for about 3 months. After that it's all downhill. I learned that lesson a long time ago. I'm more about being with someone who makes me happy. But they have to be hot too.



I agree with sloppy. I don't give a mind to what people say, looks are definitely important.


----------



## Chubby (Jul 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> I agree with sloppy. I don't give a mind to what people say, looks are definitely important.


When she gets older, she (you also) won't be as hot as when she was young. Are you going to divorse her then? Appearance won't last but quality of person will last longer if not forever.


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

She works nights?

Get dressed up and as she leaves for work you leave smelling of aftershave to go out too, tell her 'see you tomorrow darling' two can play silly buggers!


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Well it sounds like she has a higher sex driven than the average female based your description, I would take extra caution .

I agreed with chubbs last text, many people don't realize that


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 19, 2011)

We have kids and no babysitter. Anywho, yesterday I set out the candles in the bedroom and surprised her with a good 45 minute baby oil massage. When I was done she was begging for it and I said: "Sorry, not in the mood"

And I went to bed.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh what the fuck Satan!! I thought you were going somewhere good with that story until the last few words. I was about to say that is awesome, but no I have no words. Poor woman . . .


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> We have kids and no babysitter. Anywho, yesterday I set out the candles in the bedroom and surprised her with a good 45 minute baby oil massage. When I was done she was begging for it and I said: "Sorry, not in the mood"
> 
> And I went to bed.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I do all the cleaning, I do all the laundry, I do all the dishes, I bring home random treats and flowers and I work more hours than her. I have one day off every eight and she has three day weekends every other week.
> 
> *If that's not enough.....*



It's not.



DOMS said:


> (snip) How much time do you spend playing video games? Watching TV? A lot of people say they don't have the time for this or than. What they're really saying is that they don't want to make the time for this or that.(snip)



Sounds like a power struggle. They're butting heads over nothing. Or _everything_. 

They'd both love to but now it's all about who's  instead. An ugly place to be. 



myCATpowerlifts said:


> You're a dumby.
> 
> Make a pact with her.
> She will do ALL of those chores for a solid WEEK.
> ...



She'll complain it wasn't _31 _minutes. 

But, seriously, I hope you two work things out.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> We have kids and no babysitter. Anywho, yesterday I set out the candles in the bedroom and surprised her with a good 45 minute baby oil massage. *When I was done she was begging for it and I said: "Sorry, not in the mood"
> 
> And I went to bed.*



If you're not trolling then there's a serious issue here.

Unless your wife has a _great _sense of humor. She'll see your point and jump your bones the next time she has the opportunity.

More likely she'll harbor resentment and kill you in your sleep.

*SLEEP WITH ONE EYE OPEN, BROTHER!*


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Same here, good luck with this


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

What's your wife's number? I'll call her and sort this out!


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What's your wife's number? I'll call her and sort this out!



With your penis Im sure.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> With your penis Im sure.


 

And his two atrophy'd friends


----------



## oufinny (Jul 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> If you're not trolling then there's a serious issue here.
> 
> Unless your wife has a _great _sense of humor. She'll see your point and jump your bones the next time she has the opportunity.
> 
> ...



What he said, you are playing with fire and you obviously made your point.  Don't push it again or you will in fact be shanked in your sleep.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 20, 2011)

hmm if shes not really hot its time to give the bitch a divorce scare


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't listen to this guy, you married her for a reason.divorce is for fucking chumps!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 20, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> What she doesn't know is that I can fuck with her head too. I can turn it off and act not remotely interested in her sexually. I'll just rub a couple extra loads  off and make her want it more than me.



Two people pretending not to be interested eventually = two people not interested at all. Marriage is work man, you knew that up front.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 21, 2011)

Something isn't right in your relationship if it's been a month and you're still trying to figure out how to make her want to sleep with you.  She's your wife FFS.  You shouldn't have to crack some mysterious code in order to figure out how to make her want you.  If things were normal, she should want to be with you also.  She has needs after all.  After a month of no sex, I would think that she would've cuddled up to you in the sack and made it happen herself by now.  This isn't normal.  Either she's getting it somewhere else, or you're looking at serious marital problems on the horizon.  Maybe both.


----------



## juicebox0017 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bro my wife does that marital counseling stuff and I'll tell you like this. Juice heads are more irritable than pregos. There is a good chance you might have done something to piss her off or you havent done enough to keep her interested. Women are like CRackheads. You can never be to nice or to mean. Don't try and have sex with her anymore act like you could give a fuck. They don't like guys who beg or cry. But then you can't beat them or yell or get mad. Try this... Go find another piece to get you by till then and hope for the best. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. Last thing don't be greedy when it comes to your dick... If you don't use it he will back his boys and go home.. Lol all jokes aside good luck to you man and keep your head up. We might be a bunch of hormonal dudes but we have ears also.. Hope it works out for u man


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2011)

juicebox0017 said:


> Bro my wife does that marital counseling stuff and I'll tell you like this. Juice heads are more irritable than pregos. There is a good chance you might have done something to piss her off or you havent done enough to keep her interested. Women are like CRackheads. You can never be to nice or to mean. Don't try and have sex with her anymore act like you could give a fuck. They don't like guys who beg or cry. But then you can't beat them or yell or get mad. Try this... Go find another piece to get you by till then and hope for the best. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. Last thing don't be greedy when it comes to your dick... If you don't use it he will back his boys and go home.. Lol all jokes aside good luck to you man and keep your head up. We might be a bunch of hormonal dudes but we have ears also.. Hope it works out for u man



If your wife is a counselor and is married to you she must be retarded.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 21, 2011)

What happens if you just schedule a date nite & go out for dinner? Don't understand the purpose for mind games. It sounds like its a challenge having a relationship when you work days & she works nights anyway. Need to set aside some time where you are both in the same place at the same time.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuck her against her will, maybe she into that type of stuff?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife never holds out on me but Im not stupid enough to ignore her requests either.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 21, 2011)

juicebox0017 said:


> Bro my wife does that marital counseling stuff and I'll tell you like this. Juice heads are more irritable than pregos. There is a good chance you might have done something to piss her off or you havent done enough to keep her interested. Women are like CRackheads. You can never be to nice or to mean. Don't try and have sex with her anymore act like you could give a fuck. They don't like guys who beg or cry. But then you can't beat them or yell or get mad. Try this... Go find another piece to get you by till then and hope for the best. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying. Last thing don't be greedy when it comes to your dick... If you don't use it he will back his boys and go home.. Lol all jokes aside good luck to you man and keep your head up. We might be a bunch of hormonal dudes but we have ears also.. Hope it works out for u man



Humorous or not, worst advice ever. 

OP - your wife needs to get the courage to say what is bothering her or risk hurting the relationship. My GF pulls shit like that where she won't say anything and be pissed, I force it out of her or tell her I hope she will enjoy single life if that is how it is gonna be.  Some women just suck at communicating as bad as men do, think how she gets you to talk and try that on her. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## juicebox0017 (Jul 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> If your wife is a counselor and is married to you she must be retarded.



Your prob right fuck tard. If you get but hurt over what I said that's ur prob. If she hasn't put out then there is an issue for sure. I should have said the politicly correct term. Do to the lack of emotional connection she has no need for a physical connection. Is that better.    It was a joke and if there issue pm me instead of being a cunt about it. But I do agree my wife is a tard. She has a master in phycology and goes and Merry's a juice head neanderthal. MY bad if I said something wrong get her a box of chocolate and a few flowers and woo her with some magic charm. Good luck to her


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 22, 2011)

Another argument to never getting married.... You don't want to put out? fine with me, there was plenty before you, and will be plenty after you.


but since you took the chump plunge and got married, good luck and hope you sort it out peacefully. I think you made your point with the 'not in the mood' night, but i'd be sure and have a face to face talk with her to make sure the RIGHT point got across.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2011)

In related news...

The Putnams are divorcing. The IFBB Pro couple?

Jessica was a Figure and Bikini competitor and Peter has competed in one or two bodybuilding contests as a 202 guy.

Jessica apparently tweeted that her husband committed adultery and that God has bigger things in store for her.



Relationships.

_I'm glad I'm not in one._


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> In related news...
> 
> The Putnams are divorcing. The IFBB Pro couple?
> 
> ...



Is it relationships in general or pro bodybuilders in general?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 22, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Is it relationships in general or pro bodybuilders in general?



Can't speak for pro bodybuilders, but people are people, right? 

This isn't a case of one being an athlete and the other being a couch potato. Both live the same lifestyle.

No idea what led to their current status, but cheating clearly didn't help solidify their marriage.

One thing I do know, at least in my experience, is that in relationships there's _always_ a surprise.


----------



## MyK (Jul 23, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> So, I've been married for nearly 15 years. We haven't had sex in about a month and she's withholding on purpose. Apparently she wants me to romance her. I work 50 hours a week on days and she works 40 hours on nights. Needless to say, I don't see her enough, at least I think, for delayed romancing. She's said that if I don't romance her, I'm not getting any. And by romancing she really means that she wants lots of attention without me going for her goods right away.
> 
> To make it even more annoying she's been wearing lacy panties and bras to accentuate her chest line. She even makes comments like "wet" or "hot".
> 
> What she doesn't know is that I can fuck with her head too. I can turn it off and act not remotely interested in her sexually. I'll just rub a couple extra loads  off and make her want it more than me.



she is obviously cheating on you. it's laughable that you just assume that she is wearing the lace panties and bra for you.. she is obviously wearing them for the guy who she is fucking behind your back.. don't worry, once he knocks her up he will disappear and you will be left to raise another mans child.

have a good one...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 24, 2011)

Unlike the whores you've met over time, my wife is not that kind of person. When she's not working, she's sleeping or taking care of our kids. She has the same amount of time to cheat as me, none.

Besides, I was raped! I woke up and she was on top! *My damn penis betrayed me!*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like acting uninterested the other nite paid off, unless of course you were just trying not to look like a pussy in the forum.  Sounds like ur needs are gonna get met when, and only when, she starts getting horny, which is a helluva lot less often than yourself.  Better get yourself a fleshlight.  Sounds like you're gonna need it for those 5-6 week stretches from now on.  GICH!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 24, 2011)

I can go without forever.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Unlike the whores you've met over time, my wife is not that kind of person. When she's not working, she's sleeping or taking care of our kids. She has the same amount of time to cheat as me, none.
> 
> Besides, I was raped! I woke up and she was on top! *My damn penis betrayed me!*




that sounds kinda sexy. 

and if she was cheating she would not be trying to get you to romance her she'd be saying leave me alone. women with kids have a lot more reason to be respectable than some men will ever understand, good women anyway. i hope you guys can work everything out so that you're both happy.


----------

